# Vorstellung _ Bin Neu ;)



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. März 2015)

Hey Leute , 

Bin seit gestern ( Freitag ) stolzer Belly Boot Kaptain :k#6
45 Jahre alt , Sprotbootfhrererschein und nebenbei Kitesurfer !
Angeln iss aber anders und total geil ! hab schon paar Fische gefangen  
Mein Zielfisch ist ( beim Belly Boot ) Dorsch und Mefo 
ich hab bischen geübt und bin heiss :k
hoffe ich finde / Bekomme hier ein paar Tipps 
und würd gern nicht alleine an die Küste fahren .. 
also wer Lust hat kann gerne mit …
( ich fahr eh IMMER ) 

dicker Gruss Michi 





#h


----------



## Roter Piranha (14. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Hey schön geschrieben. 
Hab zwar kein belly Boot aber an die Küste auf mefo fahre ich auch ab und an. Vom Land bzw watthose im Wasser, oder vom Boot aus auf Dorsch, butt, und was sonst noch so beißt. Hatte auch mal kurz überlegt ob ich mir auch eins kaufe,aber dann wäre ich hier alleine damit, und alleine 250 km fahren und alleine da rum zu paddeln macht auch kein Spaß.  Mit der watthose oder Boot brauch ich nicht lange rum fragen,da finden sich  immer welche die sofort dabei sind.


----------



## Waveman (16. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Hi 50Fifty, welcome on Board ... kenne deinen Namen bereits aus dem anderen Forum (OASE). Bin auch Kiter, aber wenn der Wind nicht reicht jage ich auch dem Ostseesilber oder den Leos hinterher. Belly ist auch vorhanden, so dass wir auch mal zusammen los können - Kite-Fishing Tour   Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Moin,


wilkommen#h.Wünsche dir viel Spaß und dicke Mefos.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (16. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Moin Jungs ; 

Danke schon mal für die Aufnahme hier :m
mir wurde aber jetzt von anderen Leuten extrem abgeraten mit dem Belly auf die Ostsee zu gehen ...? 
( ich bin wie gesagt Surfer denke ? ich kenne mich aus mit Wund und Strömung ) 

Aber ... da ich ja null Erfahrung mit dem Belly hab frag ich mal in die Runde !!! |kopfkrat

was macht Ihr bzw. wie Sieht Eure Sicherheit aus 
Mein Belly hat schon mal 2 Luftkammern ( getrennt ) denk das schon mal nicht ganz verkehrt .. 
dann ( bitte nicht lachen ) nehm ich eh meine angespeckte Rettung Restube mit und LeuchtKugeln ... mann weiss ja nie .. 
brauch auch noch nen Anker und dann will ich mal meine ersten Dorsch vertikal piken #6 ich hoffe ich bekomme hier noch paar Tipps ...? 
@Stefan - würde mich extrem freuen wenn Wir zusammen los kommen ? hab ehrlich bischen Schiss weil auf der Alster ist je irgend wo überall Land  aber in was für ner Bucht auch immer ... |rolleyes - mann sieht sich ! 

dicker Gruss Micha


----------



## Waveman (16. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Schwimmweste, Anker, Handy habe ich immer dabei. Gehe in letzter Zeit aber auch nur noch selten mit dem Belly los und dann auch nur bei Ententeich Wetter... man wird halt vorsichtiger mit dem Alter  Bei den richtigen Bedingungen kann man auch schöne Dorsche vom Ufer aus fangen. Melde mich bei Dir !  Gruß Stefan


----------



## beage83 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Welcome on board!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (17. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Gerne :m


----------



## King_Fisher (18. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Moin Michi,

bin zufälligerweise ebenfalls begeisterter Mefo-Angler, Belly Boot-Fahrer, Sportbootführerscheininhaber, Bootsbesitzer und Kitesurfer! |supergri
Fahre sehr häufig mit dem BB auf die Ostsee und hatte noch nie ein ungutes Gefühl. Musst halt nur die Wettervorhersage beachten und nach Möglichkeit nicht alleine losfahren. Anker brauche ich zum Angeln nicht, ist aber aus sicherheitsgründen an Board. Mein BB hat ebenfalls 2 Kammern.
Dorschmäßig geht zur richtigen Zeit immer was...

Also viel Erfolg!


----------



## Naish82 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Moin moin,

Kitesurfen scheint hier ja hoch im Kurs zu stehen... Cool...
Zähle mich auch zu den süchtigen. Hauptsache hes geht hier nicht auch bald mit den Fangangaben in "Oase-Metern" los... |supergri


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (18. März 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Moin Moin . Bitte vergleicht das hier ( und mich bitte erst Recht nciht )  nicht mit dem Dreck Oase was von einer Einmannshow geführt wird #h Das braucht eh keiner ! 

Ne ich möchte auch sowieso nicht allein da irgend wo im Boot sitzen aber irgend wie hab ich das Gefühl das die " Angler " irgend wie gerne allein unterwegs sind ( bin ich auch gern mal ..) aber irgend  wo auf der Ostsee zb. ist doch nun wirklich viel Platz und da kann man doch  irgend mal zu zeit fahren |bla: ... ich pers. fahr auch nie zum Kitesurfen alleine :m

Würd mich freuen " irgend " einen von Euch mal beim Angeln kennen zu lernen ! #h

gruss Michi


----------



## stefangericke4 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Welcome


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Bis jetzt immer noch nicht auf dem Meer mit dem b b gewesen ... War wohl irgend wie nicht das richtige und ich lese halt nur das es zu gefährlich ist .. mein Traum War Dorsche damit zu fangen ...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Heute !!! |bla: aber nicht mit Belly sondern Kajak #h
egal Hauptsache mal das Meeresangeln anfangen ..
Michi


----------



## Schlammtaucher (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vorstellung _ Bin Neu *

Das Wetter war eben die letzten Woche nicht Bellyfähig.... Aber dieses WE siehts doch ganz gut aus. 

Gefährlich isses echt nicht. Probiers einfach, wirst schon instinktiv merken was geht oder eben lieber nicht. (Jeder hat ja auch ein persönliches Sicherheitsempfinden). 
Nimm dir als erstes am besten eine Bucht vor, da isses normalerweise Wind- und Strömungsgeschützter als auf der offenen Küste... Irgendwann hast du halt Erfahrung und traust dich eher raus als jetzt...

Viel Spaß


----------

